# 

## p1oterek

Witam,
Mam ocieplone fundamenty styropianem i zastanawiam się teraz czy dać na to folie kubełkową czy zwykłą czy też temat odpuścić i po prostu zasypać ziemią fundamenty. Jeśli natomiast dać folię to jak to zrobić dobrze?? 
Pozdro

----------


## MarlenitaS

Daliśmy styropian i folię kubełkową.Drogo Cię ta przyjemność nie wyjdzie a na pewno większa ochrona przed wilgocią.

----------


## p1oterek

A może kilka słów na temat montażu tej folii - chcę to zrobić sam. Obsypać to żwirem czy ziemią wybraną z wykopu pod fundamenty??

----------


## franzkru

> A może kilka słów na temat montażu tej folii - chcę to zrobić sam. Obsypać to żwirem czy ziemią wybraną z wykopu pod fundamenty??


Jak robisz drenaż to najlepiej było by drenować od samych fundamentów. Więc żwirem.
Jeżeli nie robisz drenażu to nie ma różnicy - ja nie mam drenażu i zasypałem to ziemią z wykopów.

----------


## p1oterek

A w jaki sposób przymocować ją do fundamentu??

----------


## TomekC73

> A w jaki sposób przymocować ją do fundamentu??


są specjalne listwy do folii kubełkowej.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Obsypać ziemią i ona dociśnie folię. Specjalna listwa stanowi górne zakończenie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## WaldiM

> Witam,
> Mam ocieplone fundamenty styropianem i zastanawiam się teraz czy dać na to folie kubełkową czy zwykłą czy też temat odpuścić i po prostu zasypać ziemią fundamenty. Jeśli natomiast dać folię to jak to zrobić dobrze?? 
> Pozdro


Lepiej takich porad nie słuchaj, jak masz oklejony fundament styropianem to kładzenie foli kubełkowej to wywalanie pieniędzy w błoto, daj zwykłą folię a za zaoszczędzone pieniądze kup sobie dobrą whiskey. Folia kubełkowa pełni 2 role jedna jako izolacja przeciwilgociowa, druga właśnie jako pozwalająca na oddychanie ścianie fundamentowej (czyli odprowadzanie wilgoci ze ściany bezpośrednio po to są te kubełki właśnie). W twoim wypadku ta druga rola nie będzie w użyciu bo styropian nie pozwala na odprowadzanie wilgoci ze ściany, więc kup zwykłą i wypij szklaneczkę whiskey za moje zdrowie.  :wink:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Lepiej takich rad nie udzielaj bo z tego co piszesz nie rozumiesz funkcji folii kubełkowej. Zastosowanie zwykłej folii budowlanej nie ma żadnego sensu bo niby jaką rolę miałaby ona pełnić?! Jej zastosowanie przyniosłoby więcej szkody niż pożytku. Folia kubełkowa nie ma żadnej funkcji izolacji przeciwwilgociowej a jej zasadniczą funkcją jest umożliwienie wentylacji ściany (zewnętrznej warstwy) praktycznie likwidujące kapilarne podciąganie wody. Zastosowana w połączeniu z drenażem jest idealnym rozwiązaniem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## WaldiM

Hmm, jeszcze raz piszę wyraźnie odpisując na post. Folia kubełkowa służy do wentylacji ściany i odprowadzaniu skroplin na zewnątrz. Jeżeli ściana jest pokryta styropianem to dyfuzja pary wodnej nie zachodzi, więc nie ma czego wentylować. Folię budowlaną stosuje się się li tylko z jednego powodu, aby nie została uszkodzona wartwa styropianu i to wszystko. Nie pełni żadnej roli warstwy przeciwilgociowej (acz może jeżeli są drobne nieciągłości w montowaniu płyt styropianowych, lub nie był na ścianę położony dysperbit a ściana jest kołkowana), bo ściana jest pokryta dysperbitem. Nie ma żadnego podciągania kapilarnego wody bo i niby skąd ta woda się ma kapilarnie podciągać ? Fundamenty są izolowane uzolacją poziomą, izolację pionową stanowi dysperbit i położony na to styropian, skąd to podciąganie kapilarne wody jestem ciekaw (można wydumać, że ściana została zasolona od środka jak rozumiem przedmówcę i następuje zjawisko chłonięcia wilgoci z pomieszczenia tylko wtedy są specjalne preparaty do smarowania ścian np. zamki co niektóre były tak robione ale jak mniemam użytkownik tych fundamentów soli w nich nie zasypywał) i dalej nie rozumiem co ma do tego drenaż.
PS.
Folia kubełkowa pełni 2 role i zawsze je pełniała, rola pierwsza izolacja przewiwilgociowa i rola druga wentylacja ściany fundamentowej. Tak była pomyślana przez twórcę i tak to jest tłumaczone bidakom co siem uczom ale może p. Andrzej ma nowsze wiadomości z chęcią zaczerpnę z pańskiego źródełka proszę podać materiały na których pan bazuje.  :wink:

----------


## TomekC73

Powiem Wam że ja zrobiłem błąd bo na styropian przyklejony wcześniej do fundamentu dałem właśnie tą folię kubełkową i obsypaqłem gliną. Ten styr był jeszcze zaciagnięty klejem na siatce. Myślałem kiedyś aby ją wycągnąć (tą folię) i dać folię zwykłą gładką lub jeszcze raz posmarować jakimś lepikiem ten styr ale to już szkoda roboty.

----------


## WaldiM

> Powiem Wam że ja zrobiłem błąd bo na styropian przyklejony wcześniej do fundamentu dałem właśnie tą folię kubełkową i obsypaqłem gliną. Ten styr był jeszcze zaciagnięty klejem na siatce. Myślałem kiedyś aby ją wycągnąć (tą folię) i dać folię zwykłą gładką lub jeszcze raz posmarować jakimś lepikiem ten styr ale to już szkoda roboty.


Masz glinę zamiast wykopywać powineneś zrobić niestety drenaż i odciągnąć wodę od fundamentów, niestety ta metoda którą opisujemy tutaj dotyczy gruntu przepuszczalnego, a glina nim nie jest.

----------


## adam_cz-wa

Widzę kumate towarzystwo więc proszę poradźcie w takim razie mnie co robić. Otóż moja sytuacja przedstawia się tak: dom częściowo podpiwniczony a ściany piwnicy z bloczków betonowych zabezpieczone dysperbitem + styrodur przysypane ziemią. Niestety podczas opadów deszczu na ścianach w piwnicy pokazuje się wilgoć natomiast po takich ulewach jak ostatnio miałem wodę ok
5 cm.
Część ściany piwnicy od okien nie jest jeszcze dobrze obsypana i tym tłumacze sobie te zalania. Rozważam odkopanie ścian piwnicy i położenie foli kubełkowej. czy to dobry pomysł ? 

pozd

----------


## Zbigniew100

Odkopanie piwnicy to dobry pomysł.
Folia  + drenaż  - tak  :Wink2:

----------


## Claudii

hm... no to ja zrobiłam źle , tak jak większość budujących..najpierw pomalowałam dysperbitem 2x ,na to styropian 5cm a na to jeszcze folia kubełkowa i obsypałam piachem. Ale mam suchuteńko w piwnicy po ulewach i powodziach , nie robiłam drenażu,teren piaszczysty,niejedna plaża by mi pozazdrościła piachu   :big grin:

----------


## p1oterek

Więc zrobiłem tak:
-styro przyklejony na "placki" kleju
-siatka zaciągnięta klejem
-posmarowane dysperem min x2
-zasypanie fundamentów piaskiem tym samym który będę wsypywał do fundamentów
-drenażu (raczej) nie robię bo budynek nie będzie głęboko posadowiony

pytanie czy wystarczy: raczej powinno biorąc pod uwagę głębokość posadowienia budynku i warunki wodne.

Pozdro

----------


## TomekC73

> Napisał TomekC73
> 
> Powiem Wam że ja zrobiłem błąd bo na styropian przyklejony wcześniej do fundamentu dałem właśnie tą folię kubełkową i obsypaqłem gliną. Ten styr był jeszcze zaciagnięty klejem na siatce. Myślałem kiedyś aby ją wycągnąć (tą folię) i dać folię zwykłą gładką lub jeszcze raz posmarować jakimś lepikiem ten styr ale to już szkoda roboty.
> 
> 
> Masz glinę zamiast wykopywać powineneś zrobić niestety drenaż i odciągnąć wodę od fundamentów, niestety ta metoda którą opisujemy tutaj dotyczy gruntu przepuszczalnego, a glina nim nie jest.


Nie zawsze kiedy są tereny gliniaste, iły koniecznie trzeba robić drenaż. Aby to wykonać to potrzebne są odpowiednie warunki usytułowania terenu (spadki na działce), trzeba mieć gdzie odprowadzić wodę np do studni chłonnej bo inaczej trzeba pompować. A przede wszystkim najpierw należy zrobić badanie gruntu i sprawdzić na jakiej głębokości są wody (czy sięgają fundamentu). Jeżeli nie mam piwnic i woda nie sięga to bez sensu robić drenaż i mieć problem z wodą cofającą sie (efekt odwrotny - nawadnianie). Zrobię tylko na pewno odprowadzenie wody z dachu.

----------


## Zbigniew100

Całkowicie się zgadzam z *TomekC73*
Oczywiście drenaż tylko w domu podpiwniczonym lub z uskokiem.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Folia kubełkowa pełni 2 role i zawsze je pełniała, rola pierwsza izolacja przewiwilgociowa...


No akurat tej roli nie pełni gdyż woda swobodnie może się pod nią dostać!!! Ta folia uniemożliwia wykonanie ciągłości izolacji!
Gdybyśmy przyjęli, że dysperbit daje 100% szczelności to ta folia do niczego nie jest potrzebna. Jej obecność pozwala osuszyć warstwę izolacyjną, zapobiega kapilarnemu podciąganiu wody z ziemi natomiast nie ochroni przed wysokim poziomem wód gruntowych. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## WaldiM

> Napisał WaldiM
> 
> ...Folia kubełkowa pełni 2 role i zawsze je pełniała, rola pierwsza izolacja przewiwilgociowa...
> 
> 
> No akurat tej roli nie pełni gdyż woda swobodnie może się pod nią dostać!!! Ta folia uniemożliwia wykonanie ciągłości izolacji!
> Gdybyśmy przyjęli, że dysperbit daje 100% szczelności to ta folia do niczego nie jest potrzebna. Jej obecność pozwala osuszyć warstwę izolacyjną, zapobiega kapilarnemu podciąganiu wody z ziemi natomiast nie ochroni przed wysokim poziomem wód gruntowych. Pozdrawiam.


Ja swoją wiedzę na temat izolacji przeciwilgociowej posiadam z wykładów dr. Ciaka z UWM, i proszę podać skąd pan bierze swoje twierdzenia. W internecie również isnieją innne publikacje na ten temat proszę sobie wbić w przeglądarkę wykonaie izolacji przeciwwilgociowej a folia kubełkowa i zobaczy pan wyniki. Jeżeli pan nie ma ochoty to z chęcia prześlę materiały które ja posiadam.
Sam pan twierdzi, że folia kubełkowa ma osuszać warstwę izolacyjną czyli w tym wypadku styropian, a on jest MATERIAŁEM NIENASIĄKLIWYM I NIEODDYCHAJĄCYM, więć osuszanie GO mija się z celem tak samo jak kładzenie folli kubełkowej i moŻna swoboDnie położyć zwykła folię budowlaną, która będzie chronić przed uszkodzeniami mechanicznymi (W EKSTREMALNYCH WARUNAKCH JAKIE PAN ZAKŁADA FOLIA PŁASKA MOŻE PEŁNIĆ ROLĘ LEKKIEJ IZOLACJI PRZEWIWODNEJ, A KUBEŁKI NIGDY). Ma pan problem ze zrozumienie dwóch pojęć, izolacji przeciwilgociowej i przeciwwodnej, a to są dwie różne izoacje, dlatego folia kubełkowa jest uzupełnieniem izolacji przeciwilgociowej (opisałem to dokładnie w poprzednim poście), owszem może być przeciwwodną jak z uporem maniaka stara się pan ją zaprezentować .... ale kubełki muszą być w drugą stronę wtedy i obłożone geowłókniną. Następnym punktem gdzie się pan myli jest podciąganie kapilarne wody, już panu delikatnie sugerowałem, że za to dopowiada izolacja POZIOMA, a pan ciągle swoje.

----------


## tgorbacz

> ...Folia kubełkowa pełni 2 role i zawsze je pełniała, rola pierwsza izolacja przewiwilgociowa...





> (...)
> Sam pan twierdzi, że folia kubełkowa ma osuszać warstwę izolacyjną czyli w tym wypadku styropian, a on jest MATERIAŁEM NIENASIĄKLIWYM I NIEODDYCHAJĄCYM, więć osuszanie GO mija się z celem tak samo jak kładzenie folli kubełkowej (...)


Witam,

Proponuję prosty eksperyment:
Zważ płytę styropianu, zakop go w ziemi na 2 miesiące i potem zważ ponownie. 
Jeśli ktoś jest niecierpliwy to może skrócić eksperyment - wystarczy zamiast zakopywać styropian w ziemi zanurzyć go na dobę w wodzie.
Podpowiadam, że drugie ważenie daje wynik zawsze większy.
Jeśli styropian jest NIENASIĄKLIWY to, o co tu chodzi   :ohmy:  ?

Folia kubełkowa ma za zadanie umożliwić odprowadzenie tej wilgoci z warstwy izolacyjnej. W przypadku foli budowlanej wentylacja jest niemożliwa.

Pzdr
TG

----------


## Barbossa

a dr (i pewnie inż? ) Ciak to alfa i omega   :Roll:

----------


## CityMatic

> Witam,
> Mam ocieplone fundamenty styropianem i zastanawiam się teraz czy dać na to folie kubełkową czy zwykłą czy też temat odpuścić i po prostu zasypać ziemią fundamenty. Jeśli natomiast dać folię to jak to zrobić dobrze?? 
> Pozdro


A czy nie lepiej np poczytać w necie?
http://www.izolacje.com.pl/index.php...d=41&Itemid=44

----------


## Barbossa

fragment ze strony



> W obu przypadkach należy jednak pamiętać, że sama folia wytłaczana nie stanowi samoistnej hydroizolacji. Folia stanowi tylko ochronę i wspomaga istniejącą hydroizolację.


czyli jaką? bo na rysunkach siakoś żadnej nie widać   :Confused:

----------


## CityMatic

Wypowiadałem się już w tej sprawie, ale u mnie kierownik zadecydował, ze folia kubełkowa będzie kubełkami na zewnątrz,na izolacji z 10cm styropianu który jest otynkowany za-siatkowany i zabezpieczony p.wilgoci.
Folia ta ma stanowić zabezpieczenie przed naciskiem ziemi i kretami oraz innymi gryzoniami-nie wiem czy to dobry pomysł, ale patrząc po cenach wygląda, ze jest to najtańsze zabezpieczenie przed zniszczeniem termoizolacji ściany fundamentowej.
A może ktoś ma jakieś inne pomysły-proszę o radę jeśli można  :cool:

----------


## Barbossa

gryzoniami?
a co one na ropę?
i głebiej jak 30 cm to raczej nie spenetrują ziemi

----------


## CityMatic

> gryzoniami?
> a co one na ropę?
> i głebiej jak 30 cm to raczej nie spenetrują ziemi


No właśnie Chomik Europejski buszuje i nic sobie ma 30cm  :Wink2:  to samo kret...ale one to już faktycznie 30-40cm  :Wink2:  
Podobno ma to pomóc więc na to liczę

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> .... Ma pan problem ze zrozumienie dwóch pojęć, izolacji przeciwilgociowej i przeciwwodnej...


Jak byś był tak miły i choć w kilku słowach wyjaśnił czym się różni woda od wilgoci?!  :Roll:  . Znam trzy stany skupienia: gazowy czyli para wodna; ciekły czyli woda; stały czyli lód być może jest jest czwarty czyli wilgoć! A może się mylę?
Skoro nie rozumiesz istoty każdej izolacji to dalsza dyskusja jest bezprzedmiotowa. Istotą (podstawą poprawnie wykonaj izolacji) jest jej ciągłość!!! Ani folia kubełkowa ani folia budowlana na pionowej ścianie takiej ciągłości nie zapewniają więc nie stanowią żadnej izolacji. Zastosowanie folii budowlanej dolegającej do ściany spowoduje jej ciągłe zawilgocenie spowodowane właśnie kapilarnym podciąganiem wody z gruntu. Pisanie że folia budowlana chroni przed uszkodzeniami mechanicznymi to jakieś totalne nieporozumienie. Natomiast folia kubełkowa chroni ścianę przed wilgotnym (nasączonym wodą gruntem) gruntem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## WaldiM

> Napisał WaldiM
> 
> .... Ma pan problem ze zrozumienie dwóch pojęć, izolacji przeciwilgociowej i przeciwwodnej...
> 
> 
> Jak byś był tak miły i choć w kilku słowach wyjaśnił czym się różni woda od wilgoci?!  . Znam trzy stany skupienia: gazowy czyli para wodna; ciekły czyli woda; stały czyli lód być może jest jest czwarty czyli wilgoć! A może się mylę?
> Skoro nie rozumiesz istoty każdej izolacji to dalsza dyskusja jest bezprzedmiotowa. Istotą (podstawą poprawnie wykonaj izolacji) jest jej ciągłość!!! Ani folia kubełkowa ani folia budowlana na pionowej ścianie takiej ciągłości nie zapewniają więc nie stanowią żadnej izolacji. Zastosowanie folii budowlanej dolegającej do ściany spowoduje jej ciągłe zawilgocenie spowodowane właśnie kapilarnym podciąganiem wody z gruntu. Pisanie że folia budowlana chroni przed uszkodzeniami mechanicznymi to jakieś totalne nieporozumienie. Natomiast folia kubełkowa chroni ścianę przed wilgotnym (nasączonym wodą gruntem) gruntem. Pozdrawiam.


Proszę bardzo jestem miły  :wink: 
Zaczniemy od tego podciągania kapilarnego, którego pojęcia pan nie rozumie najpościej jest wyjaśnić na przykładzie waty, zwilżamy tylko jej dolną powierzchnię a jednak wilgoć idzie w górę samorzutnie prawda  :wink:  To jest podciąganie kapilarne, aby się przed nim uchronić wystarczy w fundamentach wykonać izolację poziomą, (czyli odgrodzić spód waty od wody, nie ma kontaktu nie ma podciągania).
Teraz izolacaja pionowa w gruntach przepuszczalnych wystarczy dysperbit x2 na ścianę i połączyć z izolcją poziomą i to jest w zasadzie izolacja przeciwilgociowa nic więcej nie potrzeba mam nadzieję, że pan to zrozumiał.
Część z nas dodatkowo taką ścianę ociepla styropianem aby obniżyć mostki termiczne, ponieważ styropian jest materiałem, gdzie dyfuzja pary wodnej nie zachodzi (czyli praktycznie para wodna nie nie przenika przez tą przegrodę) nie ma konieczności izlolowania jej od otoczenia zewnętrzengo, ponieważ nie pełni on roli warstwy przeciwilgociowej, jednak ze względu na to, że niektórzy dają styropian miękki może on być narażony na uszkodzenia mechaniczne i dlatego stosuje się folię z zewnątrz aby go chronić przed działalnością czynników mechanicznych i odseparować go od gruntu.
Ciągle natomiast myli pan pojęcia z uporem maniaka dyfuzji pary wodnej przez ścianę fundamentową i podciągania kapilarnego (takie w ścianie jako przegrodzie pionowej w zasadzie nie występuje za wyjątkiem dużego zasolenia ścian ale nowych domów to nie dotyczy), gdyby jak pan twierdzi występowało to wszyscy byśmy mieli wilgotne ściany. 
Folia kubełkowa ma natomiast za zadanie odprowadzać wilgoć (parę wodną ze ściany) oraz chronić izolację bitumiczną przed uszkodzeniem mechanicznym ale tylko samą ścianę goła pokrytą dysperbitem.

----------


## arti.sa

A mnie zastanawia górne zakończenie folii kubełkowej.

Rozumiem, że są specjalne listwy ale czy te listwy mają być na wysokości powyżej kostki (odwodnienia)?
Może ktoś podać sprawdzony sposób montażu?

Obecnie mam w fundamencie 10cm styro. Do tego dojdzie jeszcze 5cm na cokół a 10cm na ścianę elewacyjną więc powstają schodki. Jak to zrobić najlepiej aby uniknąć podstawowego błędu? Rozumiem, że folia ma "oddychać".

----------


## marxxx

dołączę się do pytania, mianowicie czy ma sens kładzenie foli kubełkowej na styropian przyklejonym do pomalowanej dysperbitem ściany piwnicy?
Czy może sam styropian + siatka z klejem wystarczy, plus ewentualnie jeszcze raz dysperbit na ten klej na styropianie.

----------


## CityMatic

> dołączę się do pytania, mianowicie czy ma sens kładzenie foli kubełkowej na styropian przyklejonym do pomalowanej dysperbitem ściany piwnicy?
> Czy może sam styropian + siatka z klejem wystarczy, plus ewentualnie jeszcze raz dysperbit na ten klej na styropianie.


No własnie po konsultacjach z Inspektorem Nadzoru.......u mnie już nie będzie foli kubełkowej pozostanie w takiej kolejności ściana z bloczków fundamentowych,2X dysperbit, 10cm styro na kleju,siatka zatopiona w kleju, 2X dysperbit piach -grunt rodzimy.
Zabezpieczenie przeciw gryzoniom-odpada  :Roll:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Ciągle natomiast myli pan pojęcia z uporem maniaka dyfuzji pary wodnej przez ścianę fundamentową i podciągania kapilarnego...
> Folia kubełkowa ma natomiast za zadanie odprowadzać wilgoć (parę wodną ze ściany) oraz chronić izolację bitumiczną przed uszkodzeniem mechanicznym ale tylko samą ścianę goła pokrytą dysperbitem.


Z uporem maniaka starasz się oceniać moją wiedzę więc Cię proszę abyś tego nie czynił gdyż w moim przekonaniu nie masz do tego żadnych kwalifikacji.
Nie uzyskałem odpowiedzi na pytanie czym się różni wilgoć od wody?!
Przypisujesz mi stwierdzenia, których nigdy nie napisałem bo niby kiedy napisałem, że kapilarne podciąganie wody wystąpi wewnątrz ściany fundamentowej? Pisałem o kapilarnym podciąganiu wody pomiędzy np. folią budowlaną a zewnętrzną warstwą ściany fundamentowej!
Napisałeś, że wilgoć to para wodna (no nareszcie jakiś konkret). Gaz (para wodna) nie potrzebuje żadnej folii kubełkowej aby opuścić ścianę fundamentową. Żadna folia nie ma zadania odprowadzenia jak piszesz wilgoci (pary wodnej) tylko co najwyżej stwarza jej taką możliwość! Odprowadzenie pary wodnej umożliwia ruch powietrza w szczelinie wentylacyjnej a folia kubełkowa taką szczelinę zapewnia. Szczelina ta umożliwia również swobodne spływanie skroplin zarówno po zewnętrznej warstwie ściany jak i po folii oraz oczywiście ma chronić tą zewnętrzną warstwę izolacji ściany przed uszkodzeniami mechanicznymi (wcześniej pisałeś, że taką funkcję pełni folia budowlana). W przypadku gdy nie wystąpi wysoki poziom wód gruntowych to z całą odpowiedzialnością można stwierdzić, że dzięki zastosowaniu folii kubełkowej (poprawnie zamontowanej) zewnętrzna warstwa ściany fundamentowej będzie sucha. Jak z tego wynika folia kubełkowa praktycznie nie spełnia żadnych funkcji izolacyjnych a głównie funkcje ochronne! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## WaldiM

Nie lubię tej metody ale trudno



> Pisałem o kapilarnym podciąganiu wody pomiędzy np. folią budowlaną a zewnętrzną warstwą ściany fundamentowej!


Coś takiego NIE ISTNIEJE nie istniało i istnieć nie będzie. Po to kładzie się izolację poziomą, aby takim zajwiskom zapobiec. 



> Nie uzyskałem odpowiedzi na pytanie czym się różni wilgoć od wody?!


Jak rozumiem chodzi panu czym się różni wykonanie izolacji przeciwilgociowej od przeciwwodnej, to dosyć prosta odpowiedź, przeciwwodną wykonuje wtedy gdy istnieje znaczne ciśnienie hydrostatyczne na ściany budynku (nie żadne kapilarne), przeciwilgociową to profilaktuycznie aby ściany nie zawilgotniały od sąsiadującego gruntu.



> Napisałeś, że wilgoć to para wodna (no nareszcie jakiś konkret). Gaz (para wodna) nie potrzebuje żadnej folii kubełkowej aby opuścić ścianę fundamentową. Żadna folia nie ma zadania odprowadzenia jak piszesz wilgoci (pary wodnej) tylko co najwyżej stwarza jej taką możliwość! Odprowadzenie pary wodnej umożliwia ruch powietrza w szczelinie wentylacyjnej a folia kubełkowa taką szczelinę zapewnia


Nigdzie nie napisałem, że wilgoć to para wodna, bo to by była jakaś herezja. Nie żaden ruch powietrza umożliwia odprowadzenie pary wodnej tylko róznica temeratur i ciśnień w dwóch ośrodkach i folia kubełkowoa jest po to aby to im zapewnić patrząć z fizycznego punktu widzenia.



> Pisanie że folia budowlana chroni przed uszkodzeniami mechanicznymi to jakieś totalne nieporozumienie





> Szczelina ta umożliwia również swobodne spływanie skroplin zarówno po zewnętrznej warstwie ściany jak i po folii oraz oczywiście ma chronić tą zewnętrzną warstwę izolacji ściany przed uszkodzeniami mechanicznymi





> W przypadku gdy nie wystąpi wysoki poziom wód gruntowych to z całą odpowiedzialnością można stwierdzić, że dzięki zastosowaniu folii kubełkowej (poprawnie zamontowanej) zewnętrzna warstwa ściany fundamentowej będzie sucha. Jak z tego wynika folia kubełkowa praktycznie nie spełnia żadnych funkcji izolacyjnych a głównie funkcje ochronne! Pozdrawiam.


Wszystkie cytaty są pańskie z logiki uczyłem się o zasadzie pdwójnej negacji Pan sam sobie przeczy trzykrotnie, proszę wkońcu wybrać którą pan tezę obstawia po w jednym poście pan pisze jedno a w drugim przedstawia odwrotną tezę, trzeci zaś neguje obie poprzednie. Ta folia w końcu ma chronić przed mechanicznym uszkodzeniem, czy nie ma, potrzebna ta szczelina na tym styropianie, czy nie .. bo zaczyna Pan już jak prezydent Wałęsa jestem za, a nawet przeciw.



> Zastosowanie folii budowlanej dolegającej do ściany spowoduje jej ciągłe zawilgocenie spowodowane właśnie kapilarnym podciąganiem wody z gruntu


Nie spowoduje bo folia budowlana ma chronić li tylko dysperbit przed uszkodzeniem a to on odpowiada za zabezpiecznie przeciwwilgociowa ściany a nie folia i nie ma żadnego podciągania kapilarnego przez folię, przynajmniej fizyka takiego nie zna, może Pan zna inną fizykę.
Na koniec, proponowałem folię budowlaną jako izloację nie gołej ściany fundamentowej tylko konkretnego przypadku *ściana fundamentowa, dysperbit, styropian !!!, folia, która w tym układzie ma chronić syropian przed uszkodzeniami mechanicznymi, może pełnić rolę lekkiej izolacji przeciwwodnej, a na styku folii ze styropianem nie ma żadnego podciągania kapilarnego, dyfuzja pary wodnej przez ścianę również nie zachodzi ze względu na właściwości styropianu i nie widzę tutaj większego sensu dawania folii kubełkowej, która jest droższa i niczego w tym układzie nie zmienia a ze względu na właściwości styropianu tej warstwy nie trzeba wentylować bo tak zbudowana warstwowo ściana nie oddycha*, więc proszę mi tutaj nie imputować, że na ścianę jako izolację przeciwilgociową chciałem kłaść folię. Teorie o podciąganiu kapilarnym przez ścianę fundamentową na styku z folią są pańskie i proszę mi ich nie wpychać.

----------


## Barbossa

Cytat: 



> Pisałem o kapilarnym podciąganiu wody *pomiędzy* np. folią budowlaną a zewnętrzną warstwą ściany fundamentowej!


"_Coś takiego NIE ISTNIEJE nie istniało i istnieć nie będzie. Po to kładzie się izolację poziomą, aby takim zajwiskom zapobiec._ "

smotrisz w knigu widzisz figu   :Confused:  
to może ZAWSZE wystąpić, w przypadku istnienia wolnej przestrzeni i obecności wody

----------


## WaldiM

> Cytat: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Pisałem o kapilarnym podciąganiu wody *pomiędzy* np. folią budowlaną a zewnętrzną warstwą ściany fundamentowej!
> 			
> 		
> ...


Nigdy nie było i nie będzie, niby co jest czynnikiem tego podciągania kapilarnego, folia ??, styropian ??. Owszem może zaistnieć ciśnienie hydrostatyczne napierające z zewnątrz ale na pewno nie będzie żadnego podciągania kapilarnego bo do tego potrzebny jest materiał higroskopijny a ani folia ani styropian do takich nie należą. Rozkoszny jesteś .....

----------


## p1oterek

Ja z folii kubełkowej definitywnie zrezygnowałem bo w moim przypadku nie ma takiej potrzeby:
- styro
- siatka + klej
- dysper x 2
 zastanawiam się jedynie nad zwykłą folia budowlaną ale tylko po to aby ochronić przed uszkodzeniami mechanicznymi styro, który z namaszczeniem pokrywałem dysperem. Pojawia mi się tylko pytanko jak ułożyć tą folię żeby to miało sens, czy zwyczajnie rozwinąć wokół ściany i przysypać piaskiem/ziemią czy należy to w jakiś specjalny sposób przymocować.

----------


## qwert

czy barbarossa albo inny uczony moze mi wyjasnic pokiego wszyscy w tym watku smarują styropian dysperbitem, a wczsniej pieszczą go klejem i siatką?

dwa lata temu była na forum inna tendencja:
ściana- dysperbir-styro-folia kub.

czy doszło do jakiegoś nowego odkrycia?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Folia kubełkowa ma natomiast za zadanie odprowadzać wilgoć (parę wodną ze ściany)...


To przecież Twój tekst, z którego jasno wynika, że wilgoć to para wodna! No chyba, że nie rozumiesz co piszesz!
Nadal nie potrafisz odpowiedzieć na pytanie: czym się różni wilgoć od wody?!!!
Nie rozumiesz zjawiska kapilarnego podciągania wody.
Nadal wypisujesz bzdury, że folia budowlana chroni przed uszkodzeniem.
Dalsza wymiana poglądów z Tobą nie ma sensu bo to jak rozmowa ze ślepym o kolorach. Twoje komentarze pozostawiam do oceny czytającym ten wątek. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## fenix2

Ludzie. Pomyślcie przez chwilę.
Jak wygląda bardzo dobrze zrobiona izolacja pionowa typu np. średniego z mas bitumicznych zabezpieczona ową folią na dodatek kubełkami w stronę izolacji. Nacisk gruntu spowoduje że kubełki wciskają się w izolację i poprzerywały ją. (na izolacji powstał swoisty negatyw kubełków). A wtedy ściana naprawdę pooddycha.
Jeszcze fajniej wyglądała izolacja jak folia obsunęła się razem z gruntem podczas zasypywania wykopu i późniejszego zagęszczania.

----------


## CityMatic

> Ludzie. Pomyślcie przez chwilę.
> Jak wygląda bardzo dobrze zrobiona izolacja pionowa typu np. średniego z mas bitumicznych zabezpieczona ową folią na dodatek kubełkami w stronę izolacji. Nacisk gruntu spowoduje że kubełki wciskają się w izolację i poprzerywały ją. (na izolacji powstał swoisty negatyw kubełków). A wtedy ściana naprawdę pooddycha.
> Jeszcze fajniej wyglądała izolacja jak folia obsunęła się razem z gruntem podczas zasypywania wykopu i późniejszego zagęszczania.


Masz rację kolego właśnie tak widziałem na wielu budowach,nie koniecznie na całości ale na wielu odcinkach  :oops:  Mało tego tak jak tu niektórzy z kolegów piszą (mając rację)trzeba zastosować cały system mocowania i obróbki takiej folii bo inaczej nic ona nie da a przynajmniej nie będzie w pełni wykorzystana idea "kubełków"
Widziałem raz może dwa zrobioną dobrze specjalne listwy na wykończeniu podziemnym i górnym, całość idealnie przylegała do betony kubełkami do niego, ok 15cm warstwa dociskająca ją do muru(filaru)była żwirem wypełniającym szczelinę, w okolicy studnia chłonna i pewnie opaska odwadniająca.Miejsce - budowa autostrady pomiędzy Mikulov-em a Wiedniem dosłownie miesiąc temu  :Wink2:

----------


## p1oterek

Po przeczytaniu wszystkich postów folii kubełkowej nie zamontuje bo nie ma potrzeby. Myślę o zwykłej budowlanej żeby ochronić izolację przed uszkodzeniami mechanicznymi podczas zasypywania fundamentów, tylko jak ją założyć żeby było to zrobione dobrze.
Pozdro

----------


## pblochu

> czy barbarossa albo inny uczony moze mi wyjasnic pokiego wszyscy w tym watku smarują styropian dysperbitem, a wczsniej pieszczą go klejem i siatką?
> 
> dwa lata temu była na forum inna tendencja:
> ściana- dysperbir-styro-folia kub.
> 
> czy doszło do jakiegoś nowego odkrycia?


Ja powtórzę to pytanie
Temat bardzo interesujący szczególnie leżeli chodzi o wątek mrówki i inne gryzonie
PS
WaldiM i Andrzej Wilhelmi dajcie sobie po razie a później  idźcie na coś mocniejszego i przestańcie zaśmiecać temat bezsensowną pyskówką 
Pozdro

----------


## CityMatic

> Po przeczytaniu wszystkich postów folii kubełkowej nie zamontuje bo nie ma potrzeby. Myślę o zwykłej budowlanej żeby ochronić izolację przed uszkodzeniami mechanicznymi podczas zasypywania fundamentów, tylko jak ją założyć żeby było to zrobione dobrze.
> Pozdro


Właśnie dzisiaj rozmawiałem z "moimi" fachowcami znają moje wątpliwości co do zastosowania folii jako zabezpieczenia i majster(60lat) powiedział ze zrobi tak jak robili w Niemczech postawi deskę(płytę z cienkich desek) na odległości ok 15 cm od ściany i wypełni tą przestrzeń od strony styropianu do wysokości 1m piaskiem następnie po drugiej stronie gruntem rodzimym(u mnie to grunt zawiera trochę twardej gliny,kamieni, wietrzliny gliniastej)-wszystko to może uszkodzić strukturę pokrytego dysperbitem kleju z siatką i styropianem.
Jak to zrobią deskę uniosą i gotowe-piach zabezpieczy przed uszkodzeniem-sprawdzałem i działa  :Wink2:

----------


## pblochu

Brak odpowiedzi to również odpowiedź

----------


## p1oterek

> Napisał p1oterek
> 
> Po przeczytaniu wszystkich postów folii kubełkowej nie zamontuje bo nie ma potrzeby. Myślę o zwykłej budowlanej żeby ochronić izolację przed uszkodzeniami mechanicznymi podczas zasypywania fundamentów, tylko jak ją założyć żeby było to zrobione dobrze.
> Pozdro
> 
> 
> Właśnie dzisiaj rozmawiałem z "moimi" fachowcami znają moje wątpliwości co do zastosowania folii jako zabezpieczenia i majster(60lat) powiedział ze zrobi tak jak robili w Niemczech postawi deskę(płytę z cienkich desek) na odległości ok 15 cm od ściany i wypełni tą przestrzeń od strony styropianu do wysokości 1m piaskiem następnie po drugiej stronie gruntem rodzimym(u mnie to grunt zawiera trochę twardej gliny,kamieni, wietrzliny gliniastej)-wszystko to może uszkodzić strukturę pokrytego dysperbitem kleju z siatką i styropianem.
> Jak to zrobią deskę uniosą i gotowe-piach zabezpieczy przed uszkodzeniem-sprawdzałem i działa


I to jest konkretna odpowiedź jak ochronić styro podczas zasypywania gdy warunki gruntowe nie wymagają zastosowania folii budowlanej/kubełkowej
Jak tylko pogoda pozwoli to przetestuje to rozwiązanie na mojej budowie.
Thx

----------


## pblochu

No ludki 
zeżrą czy nie zeżrą ten styropian jeżeli go nie otynkuje a tylko obłoże folią kubełkową. Bo jeżeli zeżrą (oczywiście w przenośni) to na !<>??##^%& mi ta folia ale jak to rozwiązanie się sprawdza pomimo niesamowitej wręcz ilości mrowisk w okolicy to nie powiem zaoszczędziłbym od czorta czasu. Zaczyna mnie rzucać  na myśl o tynkowaniu (oklejaniu styropianu) cholera nie mogę tego od 2 m-cy skończyć  :Evil:

----------


## CityMatic

> No ludki 
> zeżrą czy nie zeżrą ten styropian jeżeli go nie otynkuje a tylko obłoże folią kubełkową. Bo jeżeli zeżrą (oczywiście w przenośni) to na !<>??##^%& mi ta folia ale jak to rozwiązanie się sprawdza pomimo niesamowitej wręcz ilości mrowisk w okolicy to nie powiem zaoszczędziłbym od czorta czasu. Zaczyna mnie rzucać  na myśl o tynkowaniu (oklejaniu styropianu) cholera nie mogę tego od 2 m-cy skończyć


Jeśli zostawisz styropian bez tynkowania to na 80% mogą zalęgnąć się mrówki i wytępisz je tylko środkami chemicznymi.
To zależy tylko od ilości tych mrówek i ich chęci do kolonizacji  :Lol:

----------


## pblochu

no właśnie też mi się tak wydaje
Zastanawiają mnie jednak pobliskie place budowy gdzie takie metody są powszechnie praktykowane (brak kleju na styro)
nie oznacza to że jest to prawidłowa metoda chodź miałem nadzieję   :cry:

----------


## CityMatic

> Napisał CityMatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał p1oterek
> 
> ...


Własnie tak jak pisałem tak zrobili oto efekt na małym odcinku-jestem zadowolony  :Wink2:

----------


## kakusek

*CityMatic* niezle to wyglada  :big grin:  tak sie tylko zastanawiam czy koszt foli kubelkowej jest az taki duzy ze wolales ta metode z piaskiem?
Powiedz prosze dokladniej jakich materialow uzyles na izolacje scian?Chodzi mi o nazwe dysperbentu (firma?) kleju no i czy dales eps czy Xps 
Tak na fotkach to widac ze masz gruby ten styro  :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

i sobie zafundowałeś takim rozwiązaniem piękny pojemnik na deszczówkę

gruba folia budowlana w takim przypadku jest lepsza, 
w przypadku styroduru wiadomo - zbędna

----------


## CityMatic

> *CityMatic* niezle to wyglada  tak sie tylko zastanawiam czy koszt foli kubelkowej jest az taki duzy ze wolales ta metode z piaskiem?
> Powiedz prosze dokladniej jakich materialow uzyles na izolacje scian?Chodzi mi o nazwe dysperbentu (firma?) kleju no i czy dales eps czy Xps 
> Tak na fotkach to widac ze masz gruby ten styro


 EPS-100 - 038 DACH/PODŁOGA 100mm
 a czy folia trudno powiedzieć -gdyby była sama bez dodatków w postaci wykończenia dolnego i górnego to moze i była by folia ale u mnie jest 2X Dysperbit styropian na kleju siatka i grunt oraz 2 x dysperbit 10 cm piach i grunt rodzimy

ps:firma na potem -nie wiem  :Roll:

----------


## CityMatic

> i sobie zafundowałeś takim rozwiązaniem piękny pojemnik na deszczówkę
> 
> gruba folia budowlana w takim przypadku jest lepsza, 
> w przypadku styroduru wiadomo - zbędna



Wyjaśnij mi pojemnik na deszczówkę?
Fundament ma 2,10m wysokości grunt przepuszczalny(poziom wód gruntowych poniżej 2,5m) co ma tworzyć ściany tego pojemnika?i jaką rolę spełniała by tu folia przysypana ostrymi krawędziami gruntu rodzimego?

----------


## Barbossa

folia ZAWSZE sluży do zabezpieczenia styro przed mechanicznym uszkodzeniem
izolacja z niej praktycznie żadna

----------


## kakusek

Dzieki
Ja juz jestem po zakupach i kupilam jednak xps ale firmy synthos (taki mieli tylko na skladzie) Oczywiscie nadgorliwcy kupili mi tez folie babelkowa wiec skoro jest to ja zaloze.Z tego co doczytalam nie musze juz zaklejac siatka i klejem styroduru ktory bedzie w ziemi natomiast to co zostanie nad ziemia (na cokol) powinnam zaciagnac -tak?Dalej nie wiem ktora strona dac kubelki  :Roll:  Czy styrodur bez zaciagniecia siatka i klejem bedzie odporny na zniszczenie gdy kubelki beda w jego strone a ziemia zacznie osiadac?

----------


## CityMatic

> folia ZAWSZE sluży do zabezpieczenia styro przed mechanicznym uszkodzeniem
> izolacja z niej praktycznie żadna


Ok masz rację ale ja bym musiał zastosować "kubełkową"bo ona jednak jest dużo bardziej twarda i odporna na zniszczenie nawet od najgrubszej budowlanej a ta kosztuje dodatkowo folia "kubełkowa" w moim przypadku musiała by być odwrotnie tzn kubełkami na zewnątrz dodatkowo na styropianie a to już "szczyt" samej sztuki jej położenia  :Lol:  no i jej wykończenie od góry-też koszt..wolałem zastosować sprawdzone rozwiązanie mojego wykonawcy  :Wink2:  być może za zachodnią granicą mają większe ..a może częstsze doświadczenie-nie lubię się sugerować, ze to co "zachodnie"musi być dobre, ale jeszcze niedawno o "ciepłym-pasywnym" budowaniu nie mieliśmy pojęcia, a sąsiedzi już dawno budowali takie domy  :ohmy:  
Ja chcę mój domek troszkę cieplejszy niż w projekcie, uważam aby było dobrze już ktoś na etapie projektu o tym pomyślał...
Co do zabezpieczenia właśnie piaskiem już o tym pisałem i wbrew pozorom-wygląda to bardzo ciekawie,poszło 11m3 piasku i ok 20m3 ziemi rodzimej.
Pracownicy używali płyty z tworzywa sztucznego wysokości ok 1m i szerokości 2mpo zasypaniu z jednej strony piaskiem a z drugiej ziemią(martwicą)unosili płytę do góry i przesuwali w niezasypaną stronę-tak objeździli fundament w około(70mb)gdzie była taka potrzeba wracali i sypali wyżej   :Wink2:  

Forum Muratora uważam za dobrą skarbnicę wiedzy i doświadczenia dlatego i moją historię tutaj zamieszcza-nie piszę, ze to najlepszy sposób, ale jeden z możliwych mnie zasugerowanych i wykonanych.
Jeśli ktoś ma dylemat jak i co, a uważa, ze może się to sprawdzić w jego warunkach, a jego ekipa budowlana uzna, że jest to zgodne ze sztuką budowlaną i do przyjęcia wie jak to wykonać  :Wink2:

----------


## glacjusz

http://www.muratordom.pl/budowa-i-re...6324_24458.htm

----------


## fenix2

> Dzieki
> Ja juz jestem po zakupach i kupilam jednak xps ale firmy synthos (taki mieli tylko na skladzie) Oczywiscie nadgorliwcy kupili mi tez folie babelkowa ....


  :big grin: 
Pewnie co by się styropian nie potrzaskał bo to delikatne ustrojstwo.

----------


## pblochu

> ...Z tego co doczytalam nie musze juz zaklejac siatka i klejem styroduru ktory bedzie w ziemi ...


Polemizowałbym z tym stwierdzeniem ale może się mylę 
Nadal szukam rozwiązania 
o słodki leniu ... jak mi się k.. już nie chce docieplać  :oops:

----------


## CityMatic

EPS-100 - 038 DACH/PODŁOGA 100mm
 KLEJ GREINPLAST KS (25kg)
 FARBA GRUNTUJĄCA GREINPLAST F (15kg)
 DYSPERBIT Dn Dyspersyjna masa asfaltowo-kauczukowa ICO PAL

Zastosowano takie środki i preparaty  :Wink2:

----------


## arturrex

śledzę  ten wątek i problem jest typu golono czy strzyżono
ja mam inny problem 
mam garaż 6,5 m na 9,5 m niepodpiwniczony, wykonany w technologii izodomu ( kształtka styropianowa zalewana betonem), na ławach dałem izolację poziomą - folię, 3 warstwy bloczków betonowych, następnie folia na to i póżnniej kształtki z betonem, w ten sposób kształtki zaczynają mi sie ok 0,5 m ponizej gruntu, 
od poziomu gruntu do ław dałem dysperbit a na to folię kubełkowa ( na styropian wcześniej siatka z klejem), całość obsypałem piaskiem teraz chyba zastosuje drenaż bo po tegorocznych opadach woda gruntowa doszła do 70 cm poniżej gruntu. PYTANIE czy drenaż jest konieczny, wskazany, niepotrzebny?
PYTANIE na które nigdzie nie znalazłem jednoznacznej odpowiedzi na jakiej wysokosci, głebokości montujemy listwę folii kubelkowej - wokół budynku ma być kostka? Moze ktoś zna odpowiedź na to pytanie?

----------


## rafal054

a ja powiem tak- buduję aktualnie budynek gospodarczy bez podpiwniczenia - i zrobilem tak ławy- izolacja pozioma- bloczki- 2x dysperbit i KONIEC !!! ...ojciec tak sie budowal 20 lat temu i nawet w domu gdzie ma piwnice jest oki ...

----------


## moniss

> a ja powiem tak- buduję aktualnie budynek gospodarczy bez podpiwniczenia - i zrobilem tak ławy- izolacja pozioma- bloczki- 2x dysperbit i KONIEC !!! ...ojciec tak sie budowal 20 lat temu i nawet w domu gdzie ma piwnice jest oki ...


Do budynku gospodarczego takie rozwiązanie jest OK, ale do współczesnych domów już nie (konieczne ocieplenie fundamentów).

----------


## kawo53

> Ludzie. Pomyślcie przez chwilę.
> .


Właśnie  myślę  i mam wątpliwości  odnośnie  mojego przypadku. 
Remont domu  w tym ocieplenie budynku.  Fundament z  kamienia ( budynek z lat 50-tych)  odsłonięty  na głębokość  około 50 cm. 
Na ten kamień  wrzucony tzw. spryc  czyli  zaprawa betonowa. Na  nią  klej do styropianu- styropian (wzmocniony), klej do siatki, siatka  zatopiona  w tym kleju.  Po wyschnięciu  pomalowane  2  razy  "mazidłem"  ... chyba   o nazwie  Dysperbit. Teraz  chcą mi położyć  folię  bąbelkową. Grunt u mnie  jest  gliniasty a  wody  w  fundamentach nigdy nie było ( teren lekko pochyły  więc  nadmiar spływa). 
Czy  ta  folia  jest  zasadna  w jakimś stopniu. ? Oby nie okazało się ,że   wykonuje  wrogą  robotę. !! 
Proszę  o  fachowe   doradztwo.

----------


## brylekpl

> Całkowicie się zgadzam z *TomekC73*
> Oczywiście drenaż tylko w domu podpiwniczonym lub z uskokiem.


dodalbym swoje 3 grosze, jezeli poziom wod gruntowych jest niski to drenaz nie ma sensu pod warunkiem ze nie nastepuje doplyw wody "z zewnatrz" i nie stoi ona pod domem. Wtedy ewentualny drenaz ma sens. Jezeli budynkej jest na profilu (spadku to lepeij niech woda sobie wierzchem odplywa....

----------


## Przemek_80

Mam pytanie techniczne. Ekipa która robiła SSO w trakcie budowy uszkodziła w kilku miejscach folię kubełkową. Dla swojego świętego spokoju wolałbym posklejać przedarcia naklejając na tamtą folię łaty również z folii kubełkowej. Moje pytanie: czym skleić taką folię (coś co będzie trzymać mimo wilgoci w ziemi)?

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Mam pytanie techniczne. Ekipa która robiła SSO w trakcie budowy uszkodziła w kilku miejscach folię kubełkową. Dla swojego świętego spokoju wolałbym posklejać przedarcia naklejając na tamtą folię łaty również z folii kubełkowej. Moje pytanie: czym skleić taką folię (coś co będzie trzymać mimo wilgoci w ziemi)?


ale po co? kubelki nie sa izolacja przeciwwilgociowa, jak woda chce wejsc to wejdzie, chociazby pod folia

----------


## darianus

> ale po co? kubelki nie sa izolacja przeciwwilgociowa, jak woda chce wejsc to wejdzie, chociazby pod folia


Nie do końca. Folia kubełkowa chroni przed wodą opadową,  Są nawet folie kubełkowe z klejonymi zakładkami, wówczas woda opadowa nam nie grozi.

----------


## kris2682

Mój wykonawca twierdzi że folia kubełkowa przy zasypywaniu fundamentu ciągnie styro i może go uszkodzić. Nie wiem czy ma rację czy tylko chce sobie zaoszczędzić roboty? Nie wiem co z drenażem opaskowym robić czy nie? Ziemia u mnie gliniasta. Geotechnik stwierdził że woda gruntowa na 1,6-2m.  Dół ławy ma być na 1,5m. Spadek na działce mam ale daleko. Trzeba by kopać ze 120m. Tyle od domu mam niecke która może robić za zbiornik retencyjny.

----------


## moniss

U nas jedyne co zostało pociągnięte na dół przez ziemię to sama folia kubełkowa, ocieplenie nie drgnęło. Co jeszcze wciągnęła ziemia, to karbowaną rurę rewizyjną (czy jak się tam ona nazywa)  na narożu budynku. Warto więc zostawić więcej folii kubełkowej na ścianie, aby ziemia gdy osiada, nie wciągnęła całego naddatku, tak jak i tej rury. 
Kupiliśmy folię kubełkową od razu z zamocowaną geowłókniną na szczytach kubełków (są od zewnątrz a otwory folii od strony ocieplenia). Nie pamiętam już dlaczego koniecznie z geowłókniną, ale miało to związek z gliniastą ziemią.
Mamy zrobiony drenaż opaskowy na wysokości ław, a cały wykop przy ścianie fundamentowej na nim, zasypany został rodzimą gliną a nie kamieniami i żwirem, jak zwykle widzi się na rysunkach.

----------


## Pabloobr

folia bombelkowa podstawa Przykręcić wkrętami do styropianu takimi do drewna i obsyb żwirem jak będziesz robił drenaż jak nie to piaskiem

----------


## jacentyy

^^
chyba podstawa braku wiedzy .... folia kubelkowa powinna byc z geowłoknina i jej stosowanie ma sens tylko i wylacznie w przypadku wprowadzenia tej folii do drenazu , bo folia kubelkowa razem z geowloknia to element drenazu powerzchniowego. 
Sama folia bez geowlokniny to glupota wymyslona chyba na polskich budowach, moze jedynie słuzyc do ochrony przy zasypywaniu  .....

----------


## forgetit

Przecież folia bombelkowa może być bez włókniny i przykręcona na wkręty - nie znasz się po prostu na takich foliach.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
No tak folia bombelkowa może być .... na bombelkowych sie nie znam

----------


## fighter1983

Powiedzcie że żartujecie błagam.. bo tracę wiarę w ludzkość.

----------


## jacentyy

:smile:

----------


## brikorik

Czyli bombelkowa folia w końcu może być bez włókniny, czy nie?

----------


## Andrzej733

Bąbelkowa może być bez włókniny, podobnie jak stretchowa

----------


## Kemotxb

Dodajcie jeszcze sreberko do tej bąbelkowej i będzie zgodnie ze sztuką  :big grin:

----------


## marzar2

Witam, mam pytanie dotyczące foli kubełkowej - podczas zasypywania fundamentów trochę ją ściągło i nie zakrywa 100% u góry powierzchni ocieplenia fundamentów, co z tym zrobić? dołożyć pasek o szerokości np 30 cm ?

----------


## ghsaga

To pytanie mam:

Sciana z bloczka betonowego  -> dysperbit -> EPS 150 AQUA YETICO -> Folia kubełkowa wypustkami do styropianu czy do gruntu?

----------


## sacha

> To pytanie mam:
> 
> Sciana z bloczka betonowego  -> dysperbit -> EPS 150 AQUA YETICO -> Folia kubełkowa wypustkami do styropianu czy do gruntu?


Jeśli EPS prawidłowo zaciągniesz klejem z siatką to uzyskasz na tyle twardą powłokę na styro, że będziesz mógł  prawidłowo położyć folię wypustkami do styro i go nie uszkodzisz a uzyskasz wentylację ściany.

----------

